

Wealth and Religion on Flickr [graph] - redorb
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jurvetson/2275614130/

======
Zarchne
As a religious person, I don't find the graph itself to be anti-religion. The
teachings of Jesus recorded in the Christian scriptures repeatedly warn that
material wealth can interfere with one's relationship with God, and other
(many? most?) religions make similar observations. So one way to look at this
data is that it simply confirms this precept.

------
mynameishere
Anti-religious links come up occasionally on reddit and elsewhere. Reddit
commentors aren't a good sample of the population, but they are a good sample
of the population that is 1) youngish, 2) professional, 3) media-aware, and 4)
intellectually self-conscious.

And their attitude toward religion? Contemptuous, resentful, cheeky, mocking.
...it lends me to believe that the 1-4 things I described above simply raise
people to a cynicism that won't tolerate the more obvious fairy tales. Nothing
too complicated. You aren't dealing with Spinoza here, but just kids who got
out of Mayberry.

Anyway, those same 1-4 things (when present in large amounts) are exactly what
produce wealth in society.

~~~
run4yourlives
>Contemptuous, resentful, cheeky, mocking. ...it lends me to believe that the
1-4 things I described above simply raise people to a cynicism that won't
tolerate the more obvious fairy tales.

Not to defend religion, but young people tend to be "Contemptuous, resentful,
cheeky, mocking" of pretty much anything that isn't centred around their own
world.

~~~
yters
Yes, even in Plato's Laws the speakers remark how being an atheist is a young
person thing. CS Lewis was an atheist until around his late twenties.

------
brlewis
_Respondents were given a +1 if they believe faith in God is necessary for
morality_

Is that really a measure of religiosity? Is someone who believes that
necessarily more religious than someone who doesn't?

------
vegashacker
Make sure you don't miss the US data point.

------
edw519
Causation, correlation, or coincidence?

